# A Enemy Stripped



## formula1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Luke 11:21-23
21 When a strong man, fully armed, guards his own palace, his goods are safe; 22 but when one stronger than he attacks him and overcomes him, he takes away his armor in which he trusted and divides his spoil. 23 Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever does not gather with me scatters.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 16, 2011)

I look forward to your gleanings on these verses, brother 

To me, there are many messages here, vs 23 has a call to evangelism while trust is the predominant theme throughout all 3. 

I'm finding out lately the Spirit putting emphasis on my own use of other things I "lean on" instead of allowing the Lord to be my strength when the "attacks" of the enemy come.  A friend just reminded me it's the Spirits work to crucify the flesh, not to give it strength or other device of "self-mastery", and in return, our trust in the Lord will be our strength, and He, our rock and deliverer during the storm.

Great verses, and I'm only scratching the surface; there's so much more in them.  Thanks for putting them up.  It's been an encouragement to consider them for the times I (we) live in!


----------



## gordon 2 (Jun 16, 2011)

formula1 said:


> Luke 11:21-23
> 21 When a strong man, fully armed, guards his own palace, his goods are safe; 22 but when one stronger than he attacks him and overcomes him, he takes away his armor in which he trusted and divides his spoil. 23 Whoever is not with me is against me, and whoever does not gather with me scatters.



If ever there was a bit of scripture with God written all over it, this has to be it. It is very beautiful.


----------



## formula1 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re:*

StriperAddict, you thoughts are also so enlightening.  Turning from ourselves and completing it by His enabling power. Isn't that what we need?

The very thought of these passages lifted my faith, in that Jesus Christ Himself has already stripped the strength of the enemy and divided the 'spoils' to the Sons of God. He has made us free to gather without fear and with His own authority as our strength.

What if we were to grasp that our enemy, though roaring and loud, has no 'bullets'? What if we were to comprehend that Christ is in us, fully and completely? The Church really needs to understand this truth and walk in it!

How ripe would the harvest be, and how powerful the gathering, when we gather in Power which Christ has attained and poured out upon us!


----------

